# Hadaly (Authentic)



## Rudi Groenewald (31/8/17)

Hi Vendors

Does anyone in SA have an authentic Hadaly in stock?


----------



## Sir Vape (31/8/17)

Cartel does


----------



## Stillwaters (31/8/17)

Cartel has no stock

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashley A (31/8/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Cartel does


I just came from the Mexicans now. They never heard of this Hadaly powder you speak off

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Halfdaft (31/8/17)

Authentic Hadalys are super hard to find, maybe just keep a lookout in the classifieds for one.


----------

